# Spud n Suds III



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

bolodunn said:


> no problem!!! i'll bring beer for ya. be cheaper than minnows, since you drink like a girl!! hope the fishing is better than last time!! i think suckerbass caught the only keeper. lol..



Ya I'll bring your 6 pack of ZIMA!


When:Feb 10th Saturday
Time:7 am ish
Where: GINO's
Radios Ch:7


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am in


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Few more days see ya guys there

When:Feb 10th Saturday
Time:7 am ish
Where: GINO's
Radios Ch:7


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey guys,

Would like to attend but need directions comming from Clarkston. Never mind I found them!! Count me and a freind in!!

Thanks


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Is this still on???? Are we bringing food? 

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Is this the Gino's your talking about?

http://www.ginossurf.com/250877.html


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats the one


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

No on the food we'll just get a bar burger

When:Feb 10th Saturday
Time:7 am ish
Where: GINO's
Radios Ch:7


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I'll be out there by 10, will have the radio on.

Joe


----------

